# New member here!



## Dash (Feb 6, 2020)

I'm a newbie to the forum but have been enjoying the knowledge and banter for a while!

I currently don't own a machine, and brew at home with an Aeropress (with an E&B lab 35 metal filter), a Bialetti and a Kamira, along with a Dualit milk frother.

I'm hoping to find a used machine and grinder to start getting some practise on, and maybe incrementally upgrade as my skill (and apartment size) increase.

I currently use Pact, but I'm hoping to get more variety in my beans when I procure a grinder!


----------



## Wilko327 (Feb 16, 2020)

That's an interesting looking piece of kit


----------

